# Garage door won't open all the way- just installed



## DETurbine (Apr 17, 2009)

I just installed a new garage door. It is a 3/4 hp chain driven opener on a 7ft. double side door. I installed the garage door, replaced the rail, chain, brackets, and sensors using their items that were given to me in the box. The garage door will open about 6ft and then just stops. I have tried adjusting the open and close dials on it and still nothing. Pull the emergency release and then will run the opener and still the trolley will stop at the same location as it does with safety release off (door attached). I have tried adjusting the arm that goes from the trolley to the garage door thinking that could be it, but still nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## HouseSurgeon (Apr 17, 2009)

Is the shut off switch engaging too early? I think there's a shut off switch inside the track that the arm engages to tell the motor to stop running.


----------

